# First box with kehoe jig from texas timbers



## firefighteremt153 (Jan 25, 2008)

Just got my Kehoe dovetail jig from TexasTimbers the other day and decided to give her a try on a box for my sister's birthday. This is a great little jig and I'm sure I will be finding many uses for it in the future. I made this box yesterday out of black walnut and cherry scraps I had, and I used Bamboo for the pins in/on the hinges. Finished it with some minwax rub on poly. These were taken with my phone so forgive the quality. Thanks for checking it out. Jeremy


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

firefighteremt153 said:


> This is a great little jig and I'm sure I will be finding many uses for it in the future.


:laughing:, oh brother. I would hide it from yourself (tried, didn't work for me, I kept finding it) I _was _going to lend mine to my Dad, a fellow woodworker...but I knew I would never got it back :no:. So I just bought another, he picked it up (and a stack of free lumber :huh the other day.


----------



## firefighteremt153 (Jan 25, 2008)

Yeah, the wheels have been turning in my head! I keep thinking of things that I "need" to build now instead of focusing on my baby crib project. Maybe I should have left the package at the front door til I was finished with the crib..:wallbash:


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Nice! I love the hinges and contrasting colors. 

Take some pictures with your camera before you give it to her because if you're like me you'll never have a chance to get them. maybe at the birthday party. :smile: 

Once I get on top of the changes I need to make to the site that are pretty critical right now, I'm going to add a customer gallery (with PIN access sent with each jig order) so that y'all can have your own page for uploading all your projects, not just ones you used the jig on. 

Your sister is going to be suprised I bet. That's the picture you need to make sure and get for your family photo album. The one when she first sees the gift. arty:


----------



## firefighteremt153 (Jan 25, 2008)

Yeah I'm going to take some better pics when I go home in the morning. At the fire dept today and don't have a regular camera. I think she will be very pleased with it and I'll try to get a good action shot of her expression when she see's it..


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

firefighteremt153 said:


> Yeah, the wheels have been turning in my head! I keep thinking of things that I "need" to build now . Maybe I should have left the package at the front door til I was finished with the crib..:wallbash:


How long you got on the crib, lead time? (congrats BTW) Surely you can make some Kehoe blanket hangers, toy boxes, diaper bins, highchairs...in the meantime ?


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

firefighteremt153 said:


> . . . I keep thinking of things that I "need" to build now instead of focusing on my baby crib project.


I got a email from Daren a couple days after he began using the jig. I think the title said _"Your Stupid Jig"_. I started laughing even before I opened the email becuase I knew exactly what he meant. Inside, the first line read something like:

" This dern thing is like crack! I can't get anything done because I can't quit building stuff!" :laughing: 

What I haven't mentioned to anyone except Daren (and you may not remember this Daren because I only mentioned it in passing once), until this very moment is, I have three other models I can have coming out of the plant in less than 2 weeks from when I give the word. 

You guys think YOU have it bad. I have one of each of the those models right here in my shop. Begging for me to use them. I haven't built one single piece for the very reason I am never going to get anything done as it is the last thing I need is to start building splined projects again, and having customers saying "When are you going to have the xxxx model available?". :blink:

I am not complaining believe me. But my wife wants her house done. :wallbash:


----------



## firefighteremt153 (Jan 25, 2008)

To answer your question Daren, I still have alot of work left on it. All I have finished is the 4 legs, 2 side rails, and have rough cut all the slabs that will make up the pickits/spindles. I still have to make about 100 or so mortise and tennon joints for the pickits, build the head & foot panels and figure out how I can glue up some walnut to make dowels about 3" in diameter by apox 2' long without having a lathe. Any idea's?

Kevin, please don't advertise those new jigs until I have all my baby furniture finished or else I'll be doing this :wallbash: saying, "I have a problem and need help":laughing: J/k, I look forward to seeing the new versions from a distance...


----------



## firefighteremt153 (Jan 25, 2008)

Here are some better pictures of the box I took today. My sister loved it.


----------

